# What are common sizes for turning and carving blanks?



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I am going to be sorting through a lot of my woodpiles and will be having a lot of pieces too small for me to use in furniture so I was thinking of cutting them down and selling them as turning and carving blanks.
I have eucalyptus, mesquite, cottonwood, citrus, pine, mulberry and salt cedar. Are any of those no-nos for that?

What are some of the popular sizes? What is common for pen blanks?

I have never done any turning or carving so I am clueless when it comes to this.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

For me pine is practice.
Other than that… if this forum allows….
http://woodbarter.com/
barter, buy, sell
mods delete if the link to another forum is not allowed. I can't remember.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Woody, I went to google earth to refresh my memory where Roll was, and wow, there's not much there….. Then humor set in, and I was wondering which field you lived in. Half of the times I travel to so. Cal., I take I-8 to get there. If there is an open invite, I'll stop in for a short visit next trip out. 
The biggest reason I looked to see where you were located is you have Salt Cedar on your list. For those of you who don't know, the wood can be gorgeous, especially if there is burl….......... I didn't see any Palo Verde.. Why not, Woody?............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> What is common for pen blanks?


Sort of depends on the style or hardware kit the turner is using.

For 7mm slimline/funline kits (most common), standard is 3/4"x3/4"x5", but anything over 5/8'x5/8"x4 1/4' will work.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/list-of-nominal-sizes-needed-for-blanks.14840/


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> http://woodbarter.com/threads/list-of-nominal-sizes-needed-for-blanks.14840/
> 
> - waho6o9


Thanks, that's perfect.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Hey Woody, I went to google earth to refresh my memory where Roll was, and wow, there s not much there….. Then humor set in, and I was wondering which field you lived in. Half of the times I travel to so. Cal., I take I-8 to get there. If there is an open invite, I ll stop in for a short visit next trip out.
> The biggest reason I looked to see where you were located is you have Salt Cedar on your list. For those of you who don t know, the wood can be gorgeous, especially if there is burl….......... I didn t see any Palo Verde.. Why not, Woody?............... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs


Yes, salt cedar that I have milled has a tight, leopard wood pattern to it. I have come to really appreciate it. 
Plus, it's the only one that has dried straight with no weight on it, so it's been very stable. I was surprised.

If you come this way, let me know. I am in between the Dateland and Tacna exits in the Mohawk Valley.
Anyone who is in the area is more than welcome to stop by.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

Sizing of larger blanks for sale online has more to do with shipping than anything else, I think. Since wood is so heavy it needs to fit into one of the "flat rate" boxes.


----------

